# Anise oil?



## frazor (Mar 11, 2012)

Googled it and it has it's uses as a swarm bait, per the article


----------



## Moccasin (May 18, 2010)

It is on the internet but I never knew until I looked it up for you...I always use lemongrass or bee balm but I know a very old man who loves real pure vanilla extract.I smell lemongrass when bees fan while calling the queen in swarms. I never smell vanilla or anise but maybe there are other factors involved here. I have caught swarms in the old mans vanilla box but it now has lemongrass and bee balm/lemon leaves in it.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Grant, there are several Beesource threads that mention anise, but its hard to tell which one you might want.

I find that Google's site-specific search is more useful than the built in Beesource search function. If you aren't familiar with that, try pasting this into Google's search box:
_anise swarm site:beesource.com

_The "site:beesource.com" limits the search to just Beesource.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Or simply use the Google site search on the home page.


----------

